# Same Spider, different DOF, different shot!



## cgipson1

This one is a little different. Tight horizontally.. but with what I think is a nice foreground. DOF is in a slightly different location.... and you can clearly see the bugball he is munching on.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Pretty good. DoF works nicely.


----------



## cgipson1

Thanks!  I appreciate it!


----------



## kyrontf

Nice!  For some reason, the spider looks like it "belongs" where it is in the frame to me.  Like the DoF and the foreground too.  Being able to see its dinner adds a lot to the shot.


----------



## SCraig

Is that natural DOF or a stack?  Great shot either way.


----------



## cgipson1

SCraig said:


> Is that natural DOF or a stack?  Great shot either way.



Natural DOF! Thanks!


----------



## SCraig

cgipson1 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that natural DOF or a stack?  Great shot either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural DOF! Thanks!
Click to expand...

It's the stuff nightmares are made of   Very well done.  I love the way the web leads right up to the spider.


----------

